# Aluminum siding on camper



## mjd (Feb 3, 2013)

I was curious if anybody has ever clean the siding on aluminum camper? I have a 12 V, 5 gallon per minute spray system that I'm using. What are some of the chemicals that you guys use?


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

I cleaned mine the other day with a bucket and a brush and hose. Worked fine.


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

F-13 from PressureTek works great for that


----------

